# Completely scientific way of testing my R/O system



## silence882 (Apr 27, 2017)

Before on the left, after on the right.





--Stephen


----------



## abax (Apr 27, 2017)

The scientific method is for everybody!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2017)

See!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 28, 2017)

what is the experiment?


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 28, 2017)

I,m waiting Stephen


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 28, 2017)

the milkier left cube freezes this way because of impurities/minerals in the water..the right cube has significantly less impurities/minerals so it freezes clearer
pretty clever


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 28, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> the milkier left cube freezes this way because of impurities/minerals in the water..the right cube has significantly less impurities/minerals so it freezes clearer
> pretty clever



The water has more dissolved gases before the RO unit. That is what this Experiment tells me


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2017)

The gases are chlorine, etc. Pretty significant.
So, cold drinks at your house, right!?


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 28, 2017)

Probably more like nitrogen, oxygen, CO2 etc. But of course, chlorine contributes if it is there


----------



## Ray (Apr 28, 2017)

Actually, Bjorn, if both water samples were at equilibrium with the atmosphere before freezing, the RO water would actually have greater concentrations of atmospheric gases in it than the untreated sample.

Anything dissolved in the water takes up space in the solution, thereby denying it to other stuff that might dissolve. Is it an appreciable difference? I doubt It, but it is real.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 28, 2017)

Bjorn said:


> The water has more dissolved gases before the RO unit. That is what this Experiment tells me


right,..impurities..I was being general...ice with more minerals also freezes this way..I remember doing experiments like this in grade school

either way..you got more 'stuff' in the left ice cube versus the right cube


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2017)

How do you explain 'white' icebergs that are pure H2O? Its trapped 'air'.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> How do you explain 'white' icebergs that are pure H2O? Its trapped 'air'.



Air in icebergs and air in ice cubes come from two different processes..icebergs are broken off pieces of a glacier that has formed from sedimentary processes over time ...basically the snow (which has trapped air between the snow bits) is compressed into ice..over a long period of time

Ice freezing in a freezer has to do with the change in entropy of a system that form crystalline structures on a much faster timescale , and the crystalline structure cant hold as much in dissolved gases so it pushes out the air as it freezes..

not sure the analogy is very useful to the experimenter in this case


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2017)

Im suggesting that the 'white' is not ONLY from dissolved impurities/salts but air (I know how icebergs are formed). The analogy, I think, is useful. Just because the ice is white doesn't mean it is impure (unless air, in this case, is considered an impurity). My supposition; the experiment doesn't prove what it set out to prove. Try the same experiment with boiled tap water, plain tap water (no tap aerator), with aerator and the RO. A tray of each side-by-side in the freezer, might be helpful.


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 30, 2017)

Ray said:


> Actually, Bjorn, if both water samples were at equilibrium with the atmosphere before freezing, the RO water would actually have greater concentrations of atmospheric gases in it than the untreated sample.
> 
> Anything dissolved in the water takes up space in the solution, thereby denying it to other stuff that might dissolve. Is it an appreciable difference? I doubt It, but it is real.



Exactly, Ray, if it is in equillibrium. Most people have pressurized water supplies that makes gases dissolve. To get them out, normally boiling is a good way. Boiling is also the trick we use when we want crystal clear ice-cubes for our drinks:viking:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Im suggesting that the 'white' is not ONLY from dissolved impurities/salts but air (I know how icebergs are formed). The analogy, I think, is useful. Just because the ice is white doesn't mean it is impure (unless air, in this case, is considered an impurity). My supposition; the experiment doesn't prove what it set out to prove. Try the same experiment with boiled tap water, plain tap water (no tap aerator), with aerator and the RO. A tray of each side-by-side in the freezer, might be helpful.



yeah, white can mean anything..'stuff'


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 30, 2017)

white=air


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 30, 2017)

maybe it's frozen sperm from interdimensional beings


----------



## mormodes (Apr 30, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> maybe it's frozen sperm from interdimensional beings



Smilla's Sense of Snow.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 30, 2017)

mormodes said:


> Smilla's Sense of Snow.



I have to see that movie


----------



## Bjorn (May 1, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> I have to see that movie



Originally it was a book, for those of us that (still) can read that sort of things. :rollhappy:


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 1, 2017)

Bjorn said:


> Originally it was a book, for those of us that (still) can read that sort of things. :rollhappy:



and of course the book is better


----------



## Bjorn (May 1, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> and of course the book is better



They always are........


----------



## silence882 (May 1, 2017)

Wow this led to more of a debate than I thought it would.

I only use the pure stuff for ice because I find the clarity amusing. I can't tell the difference as it waters down my sodas.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2017)

Who has time to read when there are movies?


----------

